
Neanderthals had outsize effect on human biology - rms
http://www.nature.com/news/neanderthals-had-outsize-effect-on-human-biology-1.18086
======
will_work4tears
Interestingly, if you use 23andMe's genetic analysis service, it'll tell you
how much Neanderthal DNA you have. The average European has 2.7% (I have
3.2%).

~~~
pavel_lishin
Do they allow you to test your DNA anonymously? I have no interest in having a
company linking my DNA analysis to my identity.

~~~
DanBC
They don't want you to test another person's DNA without that person's
permission.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Hm, that's reasonable.

------
empiricus
In the article only the negative effects of Neanderthal genes are discussed.
Is this because genetic datasets are mostly about gene/diseases correlations,
or is it because the researchers did not analyze any gene/benefits datasets?
The third option (all Neanderthal genes are bad) does not seem reasonable.

~~~
quot66555
If there were notable positive effects, it would likely be danced around,
because saying positive things about the groups with Neanderthal admixture is
a touchy subject.

~~~
riffraff
could you expand on that? I have never heard of anything like it.

~~~
iskander
The highest rate of Neanderthal admixture is in East Asians, but there is also
a non-trivial rate (2-6%) in most Europeans. The admixture in sub-Saharan
Africans is much lower, which creates a risk of any discussion of positive
Neanderthal traits pulling in much broader baggage relating to race &
genetics.

~~~
johnchristopher
Fine, but who is eluding the discussions ? PHD in european universities ? The
media ?

Is research on the subject tabooed and not encouraged ?

~~~
scottlocklin
What strange planet have you teleported in from? Yes, research on the subject
of race is taboo in Western Civilization. Not so much in Asia.

~~~
johnchristopher
I come from Europe (eh).

You didn't answer: is that vetoed in public research program or is it the
media or the philosophy undergrad who don't know how to deal with the subject
and thus avoid it ?

------
JoeAltmaier
I like the idea that Neanderthal genes helped Homo Sapiens spread, through
increased resistance to diseases unique to Europe. Explains why their gene
contribution is so prevalent - it directly contributed to survival in the new
environment.

~~~
johnchristopher
Maybe so but the article only mention diseases both genres suffered from and
that are DNA related (asthma, skin disorders, etc.) with almost identical
links to genes.

I'd venture to guess HS would have spread with or without Neanderthal genes.

